

You shouldn't have to pay to talk to your own customers - cwilson
http://www.austinstartup.com/2010/07/you-shouldn%E2%80%99t-have-to-pay-to-talk-to-your-own-customers/

======
cwilson
Curious if anyone has had a problem moving away from GetSatisfaction before?

